# Magnet Strength Preference



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 10, 2020)

Just wondering, what's your magnet strength preference? I prefer medium magnets on a fast cube, like my valk elite with green springs, but weak magnets for a smooth cube like the rs3m.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 10, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Just wondering, what's your magnet strength preference? I prefer medium magnets on a fast cube, like my valk elite with green springs, but weak magnets for a smooth cube like the rs3m.


I like strong because my QiYi MS has strong magnets, and I think magnets are a waste of money if they aren't ateast medium strong because you are paying for them even though they aren't making a difference


----------



## swburk (Sep 10, 2020)

For 3x3, I prefer weak to medium, although I am new to magnetized cubes, so I may just be acclimating.

The stock magnets in the RS3 M 2020 feel just about right, if not a tad bit light.

For big cubes though, magnets make such a huge difference, the stronger the better.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 10, 2020)

i used to think i like strong magnets (Cubicle pro shop YLM) but the RS3m2020 has me revisiting that concept. I really prefer the RS3m stock to one with the additional magnet kit added...


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2020)

In terms of feel, I prefer a less jarring snap to the turns. This doesn't only depend on whether the magnets are strong/weak, but also the shape/size of the magnets used. Chris Tran really had the right idea using 5×1 magnets in the original line of Cubicle Labs magnetic cubes: the magnets are strong, but at the same time provide a more gradual snap compared to, say, 3×2. (Among my 333s, and ignoring my first magnetic cube with excessively and unusably strong magnets, my Cubicle Weilong GTS2M is the only one where the pull is strong enough to overcome static friction: if I misalign a layer by a few degrees and gently remove my hands, it'll actually snap. The only other puzzles I have that do this are the XMD Bell and the Yuxin 8 Petals Cube.)

In terms of performance (which is to say, _my_ performance on the cubes; how my turning style meshes with them), all of my cubes have feels/strengths all over the place, so it's hard to make a fair comparison. The only magnetic cube I have two of is the Wuque, and I'm using my DIY magnetic one with weak magnets over the Cubicle Labs one. I get better times on my Valk 5 than on my Wushuang (weak/medium magnets), but it's hard to tell whether that's due to stronger magnets or just the cube being better overall.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 11, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> In terms of feel, I prefer a less jarring snap to the turns. This doesn't only depend on whether the magnets are strong/weak, but also the shape/size of the magnets used. Chris Tran really had the right idea using 5×1 magnets in the original line of Cubicle Labs magnetic cubes: the magnets are strong, but at the same time provide a more gradual snap compared to, say, 3×2. (Among my 333s, and ignoring my first magnetic cube with excessively and unusably strong magnets, my Cubicle Weilong GTS2M is the only one where the pull is strong enough to overcome static friction: if I misalign a layer by a few degrees and gently remove my hands, it'll actually snap. The only other puzzles I have that do this are the XMD Bell and the Yuxin 8 Petals Cube.)
> 
> In terms of performance (which is to say, _my_ performance on the cubes; how my turning style meshes with them), all of my cubes have feels/strengths all over the place, so it's hard to make a fair comparison. The only magnetic cube I have two of is the Wuque, and I'm using my DIY magnetic one with weak magnets over the Cubicle Labs one. I get better times on my Valk 5 than on my Wushuang (weak/medium magnets), but it's hard to tell whether that's due to stronger magnets or just the cube being better overall.


Very interesting observation about the 5x1 vs 3x2. It seems quite logical they would provide different feels but i've never really thought of it that way.


----------



## chocool6 (Sep 11, 2020)

I personally like medium magnets because they keep the cube in place without making it difficult to start turns, but only if the cube is relatively stable. If the cube is floppy then I would prefer stronger magnets to offset the instability.


----------

